# Garlic Shrimp - In 5 Minutes or Less



## LarryWolfe (Apr 12, 2013)

*Recipe*

- 12oz - Shrimp (this was just enough for 2 people)
- 4 TBS - Butter
- 2 TBS - Parsley
- 1 TBS - Olive Oil
- 1 TBS - Fresh Lemon Juice
- 1/2 tsp - Red Pepper Flakes
- 1/2 tsp - salt
- 6 - Garlic Cloves (chopped)


*Instructions*

- Heat oil in a heavy skillet over high heat
- Add shrimp and leave alone for one minute
- Add salt, garlic, butter, red pepper and saute' for one minute
- Turn the heat off, add parsley and lemon juice
- Serve over rice or pasta
- Enjoy


----------



## MrsLMB (Apr 12, 2013)

Looks yummy !!


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks Larry.  I love this dish but I always start with uncooked shrimp, as I find precooked shrimp way over cooked by the time the dish is completed. Great pictures! Edit: Looking at the pictures again, maybe you did start with uncooked shrimp?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 12, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> Thanks Larry.  I love this dish but I always start with uncooked shrimp, as I find precooked shrimp way over cooked by the time the dish is completed. Great pictures! Edit: Looking at the pictures again, maybe you did start with uncooked shrimp?




Yes, I believe I have the pictures backwards.  They were raw, peeled shrimp.

How do I edit the original post? I need to add another picture and rearrange.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 12, 2013)

That looks amazing, quick and easy too


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 12, 2013)

I can assist you with the editing, but I need to know when you will be online as the edit window is fairly narrow once I open it. Best way to get our attention to assist with an edit is to report the post and tell us what you need any Moderator who is online at the time can help you with this.


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 13, 2013)

Looks good, thank you


----------



## Addie (Apr 13, 2013)

One can never have too much garlic.


----------

